# 1990 chevy 4x4



## tdrea (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a 1990 chevy 4x4 truck that I would like to have a new radio/cd player installed in. I afraid that i don't understand all of the lingo that the experts tell me when i am looking at them. I just want a good radio and all new speakers so that i can listen to it and actually hear it in my old age. I don't want to thump when i go down the road. I would like to have the xm in it also if that is possible. If you can tell me exactly what i am needing then please tell me. Size speakers, how many of each, type of radio that would be good for me etc... They try to sell me features that I don't even know what they are. Helllllllllp please. It also has motor noise thru the speakers and ive had all of the gizmos put on it to stop it and it never has. What do i need to do about this issue.

This truck has the seperate radio and casette player. Player is in the middle of the truck dash.

Thanks
Tdrea


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

tdrea said:


> I have a 1990 chevy 4x4 truck that I would like to have a new radio/cd player installed in. I afraid that i don't understand all of the lingo that the experts tell me when i am looking at them. I just want a good radio and all new speakers so that i can listen to it and actually hear it in my old age. I don't want to thump when i go down the road. I would like to have the xm in it also if that is possible. If you can tell me exactly what i am needing then please tell me. Size speakers, how many of each, type of radio that would be good for me etc... They try to sell me features that I don't even know what they are. Helllllllllp please. It also has motor noise thru the speakers and ive had all of the gizmos put on it to stop it and it never has. What do i need to do about this issue.
> 
> This truck has the seperate radio and casette player. Player is in the middle of the truck dash.
> 
> ...


 Source "the12volt.com"
http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/stereodetail/471.html



> Constant 12V+	Orange
> Switched 12V+ Yellow
> Ground Black
> Illumination Gray
> ...


 I'm not sure what yer rear speakers are but I'd guess 5X9, a new (head unit) radio may fix the engine noise, they may need to cut the dash if your old radio is a "shaft"style though some places still sell these to If you don't want the truck cut up. Speakers are sold in pairs(2 of each) so no issue there, only other thing is you can get a CD player or cassette, and they also have navigational units too.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

4x6 in the front dash and if an extended cab in the rear panels, you need s 99-3000 Metra dash kit to mount where the eq/cassett player is and a Metra 70-1858 for the wire harness. As far as the cd player is concerned you can get a basic JVC-KDR210 that has an MP3 jack and a XM radio kit and its plug and play from there. Go to crutchfield.com and they can help you out a lot. If you want to do it yourself there is A LOT of stuff to do in these trucks to install the aftermarker cd player.


----------

